# need help with monstr power 1800



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I bought a monster power center model hdp1800 to hook up mydirectv hr21 -700, when i hook up the cables directtly from the satellite to the hr 21 700 everytings looks fine,but when i hooked up the satellite cable to ''in then ''out from the power center to directv box i get searching for satellite on 2. I have tried new bbcs and different cables from power center to diretv box with no luck, anybody have any ideas? thanks in advance! to clarify i am going in with the 2 cables from satellite into the power center,then out from the power center into the bbcs then in directv sat in1 and in sat in 2.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

Did you reset the ird after you connected the cables.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Massively ignorant of power centers question here (and you've been around here enough for this to be a really stupid question from me) but is the power center rated to carry/pass the lower (or is that higher?) frequencies that the Ka/Ku uses?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

celticpride said:


> I bought a monster power center model hdp1800 to hook up mydirectv hr21 -700, when i hook up the cables directtly from the satellite to the hr 21 700 everytings looks fine,but when i hooked up the satellite cable to ''in then ''out from the power center to directv box i get searching for satellite on 2. I have tried new bbcs and different cables from power center to diretv box with no luck, anybody have any ideas? thanks in advance! to clarify i am going in with the 2 cables from satellite into the power center,then out from the power center into the bbcs then in directv sat in1 and in sat in 2.


What are your sat signals on all sats when not hooked up through power center, and when they are hooked up through the power center... They should be rated to pass all frequencies, but you never know... and does that route put them really close for any distance with power cables? If so, try isolating them from those as well...


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

celticpride said:


> I bought a monster power center model hdp1800 to hook up mydirectv hr21 -700, when i hook up the cables directtly from the satellite to the hr 21 700 everytings looks fine,but when i hooked up the satellite cable to ''in then ''out from the power center to directv box i get searching for satellite on 2. I have tried new bbcs and different cables from power center to diretv box with no luck, anybody have any ideas? thanks in advance! to clarify i am going in with the 2 cables from satellite into the power center,then out from the power center into the bbcs then in directv sat in1 and in sat in 2.


power filters (read surge protectors) seldom if ever are able to properly pass satellite signals. They may pass Cable signals, but not sat. They are great for Conditioning or protecting AC power, but no good for sat signals. Ditch the power center for the sat lines


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I finally gave up tried everything i could think of including resetting the receiver. I will call monster power tommorrow,hopefulley they'll have some answers for me. i just hooked it back up directly to thehr 21-700. BTW i was surprised the power center really makes a difference on my 5 year old HDTV, it actually makes the color and the picture look brighter and clearer.also this power conditioner is replacing a monster surge bar,in which died on me, and that power bar always was able to work with the sat cables hooked up to it. I'll report back tommorrow after i talk to monster and maybe directv tech support.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

celticpride said:


> I finally gave up tried everything i could think of including resetting the receiver. I will call monster power tommorrow,hopefulley they'll have some answers for me. i just hooked it back up directly to thehr 21-700. BTW i was surprised the power center really makes a difference on my 5 year old HDTV, it actually makes the color and the picture look brighter and clearer.also this power conditioner is replacing a monster surge bar,in which died on me, and that power bar always was able to work with the sat cables hooked up to it. I'll report back tommorrow after i talk to monster and maybe directv tech support.


I tried looking up this unit on their web site, but couldn't find it... do you know the exact model number.. should start with MP. Most monster power centers past the entry level are rated to pass sat, but obviously this one may not be...


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

celticpride said:


> BTW i was surprised the power center really makes a difference on my 5 year old HDTV, it actually makes the color and the picture look brighter and clearer.


If so, then your TV is broken. The power supply inside your TV converts the 110V AC to the DC voltages needed by your TV's components. Essentially, the power supply IS a power conditioner, and it's designed to withstand a wide range of voltage irregularity and still put out clean DC. If a power conditioner was able to do anything to improve the picture quality (highly doubtful), then it could only be because the power supply in the TV is starting to fail.

Mostly, Monster's "power conditioners" are generally less capable than the Furman products used almost exclusively by professional audio and video companies, at 2-4 times the price, and even Furman won't make claims that it will make your TV look better; just that it will help protect it from very noisy, out-of-spec power. Of course, the Monster PC's are in an expensive-looking chassis...


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

Well for what its worth i exchanged my monstr power center hdp 1800 at best buy got home had the same problem!,I called monster power and tey thinit might be a bad batch best buy got. they offered to exchange and upgrade me to the hdp 2500 also with the blue lights! so i said o.k. they even gave me a prepaid shipping label! kudos to monster power for their excellent customer support!!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

curt8403 said:


> power filters (read surge protectors) seldom if ever are able to properly pass satellite signals. They may pass Cable signals, but not sat. They are great for Conditioning or protecting AC power, but no good for sat signals. Ditch the power center for the sat lines


Curt8403 hit the nail on the head. Don't run the coax from your dish to your receiver through any type of surge protector.

Carl


----------



## mstenbrg (Oct 2, 2006)

I run my satelite lines through my Monster Power Center with no problems.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

celticpride said:


> Well for what its worth i exchanged my monstr power center hdp 1800 at best buy got home had the same problem!,I called monster power and tey thinit might be a bad batch best buy got. they offered to exchange and upgrade me to the hdp 2500 also with the blue lights! so i said o.k. they even gave me a prepaid shipping label! kudos to monster power for their excellent customer support!!


One truly hopes that the upgraded unit works for you.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

IIP said:


> If so, then your TV is broken. The power supply inside your TV converts the 110V AC to the DC voltages needed by your TV's components. Essentially, the power supply IS a power conditioner, and it's designed to withstand a wide range of voltage irregularity and still put out clean DC. If a power conditioner was able to do anything to improve the picture quality (highly doubtful), then it could only be because the power supply in the TV is starting to fail.
> 
> Mostly, Monster's "power conditioners" are generally less capable than the Furman products used almost exclusively by professional audio and video companies, at 2-4 times the price, and even Furman won't make claims that it will make your TV look better; just that it will help protect it from very noisy, out-of-spec power. Of course, the Monster PC's are in an expensive-looking chassis...


You realize you contradicted yourself, right? Power companies don't send out decent power at all these days, and when you have all kinds of electronics in your house, they all cause noise that gets put into your system as well... I assume you've seen the hair drier on and static on a tv syndrome... They make a difference... and you can usually see it on a tv screen. I highly doubt every tv I have ever seen is defective.... including all of mine out of the box... Now with that said, I'm not saying Monster isn't over priced, and that their aren't others out there that can do as well or better for less... and by the way, I think its best to say their purpose is to help keep the power cleaner before it gets into the tv.. powercenters in general are not voltage stabilizers, and have no effect on voltage levels...


----------



## bigref (Sep 11, 2007)

I also have a monster power center and pass the sat signals through with no problem. And I do notice a better picture, so guess my TV's are defective also.


----------

